# Binary Usenet



## cooldev007 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Can you point me some good free usenet servers? Thanks in Advance

Dev


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 16, 2010)

don't think there is a free usenet server from where you can download binaries.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 16, 2010)

Do people still use "Usenet" ? :O


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 16, 2010)

i have heard that its a great place to download games/movies and stuff.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 16, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> i have heard that its a great place to download games/movies and stuff.


 Did you mean Torrent?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 16, 2010)

nahi re , usenet


----------



## pushkar (Jun 17, 2010)

Rest assured that you won't find any decent free usenet providers to download binary stuff from. They will have poor retention and speeds.

There are many reputed usenet providers used by fileshareres, like Astraweb, Giganews, Supernews, Easynews, etc.



Garbage said:


> Do people still use "Usenet" ? :O


You have no idea how many people use usenet for sharing files. There is a magical amount of content available, a lot of which is not available at all on torrents, and you can download all of it at full speeds, without fearing about ratio (if on a private tracker), or without exposing your IP address to anyone.


----------



## akshay.is.gr8 (Oct 9, 2010)

i think you mean IRC....


----------

